# 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head?



## mentallyfixed (Dec 5, 2005)

thats what i got, just want to know what i need from the 8V and what i need to keep on the 16V, does anyone have the list..and what kind of power will i make with no mods just the stock metal
ps. my head is off a G60 id thats any help...


_Modified by mentallyfixed at 7:54 PM 4-10-2006_


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (mentallyfixed)*

You are aware that this setup creates a high compression ratio correct? I think somewhere in the 14:1 range. I would imagine you are going to need to get an 8v intermediate shaft, oil pump, and distributor to run in that block. Since they are different than the 16v. You will also need to block off the breather on the front of the block. Im not sure what else you will need to do though.


_Modified by JettaMatt at 12:46 AM 4-11-2006_


----------



## mentallyfixed (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (JettaMatt)*

without milling it will bring it to 12:1?? holy crap..
is this bad? is it stable at that comp...or am i looking at a time bomb


_Modified by mentallyfixed at 8:13 PM 4-10-2006_


----------



## mentallyfixed (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (mentallyfixed)*

ya.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (mentallyfixed)*

I heard that combo gave more like 13:1 or 14:1. There's pretty much no way to run compression that high without race gas. It would be fine for a track car but not a daily driver.


----------



## mentallyfixed (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (Cyrus #1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Cyrus #1* »_13:1 or 14:1. There's pretty much no way to run compression that high without race gas. *It would be fine for a track car but not a daily driver*.

damn are u serious..o well time to stop on this build, shti


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (mentallyfixed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mentallyfixed* »_
damn are u serious..o well time to stop on this build, shti

Well that's just my opinion. I wouldn't want to be feeding a car like 110 octane leaded race gas if its the daily driver. You may want to look into finding a 16v head or 8v block. Then you could get the head milled to put you somewhere in the 11:1 range. At least that's what I would do.


----------



## mentallyfixed (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (Cyrus #1)*

well what does it do, does it do like 11:1 or 13:1 like u said..does anyone know, im sure someone has done this..and i already have a 1.8l 8V in my car wouldnt want to just swap the same motor in..


----------



## Cyrus #1 (Sep 29, 2005)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (mentallyfixed)*

I just checked with this compression ratio calculator. http://www.not2fast.com/turbo/...shtml It has the cylinder and combustion chambers from some VW engines built in. When I did the 16v block and 8v head combination it came up with a compression ratio of 13.83:1.


----------



## mentallyfixed (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (Cyrus #1)*

ive heard that i would run stock compression..whats going on?


----------



## JettaMatt (Apr 24, 2004)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (mentallyfixed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mentallyfixed* »_ive heard that i would run stock compression..whats going on?

You were lied to, or the person that told you was misinformed.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (JettaMatt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JettaMatt* »_
You were lied to, or the person that told you was misinformed.
or that person meant a 1.8 *16v* head.


----------



## mentallyfixed (Dec 5, 2005)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (vwpat)*

ahhh..well i was thinking about stacking head gaskets..how low will it go with a stacked head gasket


----------



## machschnelGTI (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (mentallyfixed)*

I run the motor you speak of in my road race car, but its a 1.8 bottom end. Without milling, its 13:1.....but that would be no fun so I milled the head, now I'm at 14.8:1.....thats better. I'm using 113 fuel. The 2.0 bottom end will give you higher compression....closer to 14:1 (or 13.8:1 like mensioned earlier) because the pistons have individual releifs for the valves instead of the groove all the way across like the 1.8 pistons do. Not a good idea for a street motor. Stacking gaskets is also a bad idea. Thing about it...the gasket is softer and more pliable than the head or block, and the thicker you make it, the more area you are exposing to combustion heat and pressure....I don't see it living as long as a single head gasket motor.


----------



## vwpat (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: 16V 2.0 block, 1.8 8V head? (machschnelGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *machschnelGTI* »_I run the motor you speak of in my road race car, but its a 1.8 bottom end. Without milling, its 13:1.....but that would be no fun so I milled the head, now I'm at 14.8:1.....thats better. I'm using 113 fuel. The 2.0 bottom end will give you higher compression....closer to 14:1 (or 13.8:1 like mensioned earlier) because the pistons have individual releifs for the valves instead of the groove all the way across like the 1.8 pistons do. Not a good idea for a street motor. Stacking gaskets is also a bad idea. Thing about it...the gasket is softer and more pliable than the head or block, and the thicker you make it, the more area you are exposing to combustion heat and pressure....I don't see it living as long as a single head gasket motor. 
I agree but you could run a thicker gasket (spacer) like for turbo applications. http://www.porttuning.com has them.


----------



## MkIIRoc (Feb 20, 2005)

The increased compression of the 9a over the 1.8 16v stock is because of the increased displacement. The piston actually has 1 more cc of dish than a 1.8 does.


----------

